# Baseball



## TexPhoto (Nov 20, 2013)

Pro College, High School, Little Leage... Show your best baseball Photos



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## kaswindell (Apr 21, 2015)

Looks like this is an overlooked topic...

I shot these this past weekend - not too bad considering the last time I shot baseball was 30 years ago with my A-1. 

Downsized them quite a bit, but otherwise straight from the camera. Shot with a 5D III and 70-200/2.8L IS II (some with 2X III)


----------



## Focuzed (Apr 22, 2015)

I took this at last years Canada Day game between the Blue Jays and Brewers. I shot it using my T5i (700D) with the 18-135 STM IS at 135/F5.6!


----------



## JonAustin (Apr 22, 2015)

Does girls' softball count? (My niece swatting a base hit last summer in Sealy, TX.) 
5DIII + 70-200/2.8L IS II, Av, 100mm @ f/2.8, 1/1000 sec @ ISO 200.


----------



## LarryC1973 (Apr 22, 2015)

Wonderful images everyone.


----------



## SwnSng (Jun 9, 2015)

A Storm is Coming by Thai, on Flickr



Anything for the shot by Thai, on Flickr



Untitled by Thai, on Flickr



Royal Flush by Thai, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 11, 2015)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Jun 11, 2015)

SwnSng said:


> Royal Flush by Thai, on Flickr



Some really nice photos there. i especially like the last one from a superwide. Great Post processing on that one.


----------



## enice128 (Aug 29, 2015)

Here's my recent baseball shots:

http://www.emcphotography.com/Sports/Baseball/NY-Mets-Spring-Training/


----------



## Big_Ant_TV_Media (Sep 17, 2015)

9W9A9861-1 by Bigz Ant, on Flickr


9W9A9813-1 by Bigz Ant, on Flickr


0H7A9763-1 by Bigz Ant, on Flickr


----------



## Sportsgal501 (Nov 3, 2015)

SwnSng said:


> A Storm is Coming by Thai, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great shots!! Especially the wide angle with all the kids!!!


----------



## TexPhoto (Nov 5, 2015)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr



Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 6, 2016)

Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




Untitled by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------

